# Stiff quill manual feed on PM 935TS



## Ted J. (Feb 3, 2020)

Hi folks:
I'm just getting up and running with a new PM 935 TS mill. Upon first running the machine, my manual quill feed (the handle) retracted easily on its own. After once engaging the quill automatic feed, and then disengaging it, I find that my manual quill feed is quite stiff--not even close to retracting under its own spring tension.
Quill feed and speed selector is disengaged, the set screw at the back of the quill is OK, and the quill lock is at the moment completely removed! Any guess on what I'm missing here!

Thanks much for any advice.
Ted


----------



## tazzat (Feb 3, 2020)

I got the Lagun FTV1 and the manual say that the quill spring is not for retracting the quill automatic,just to support it..
But can be different on the PM 935 TS 
Check your manual..


----------



## ddickey (Feb 3, 2020)

Stiff in both directions?


----------



## Ted J. (Feb 3, 2020)

Thanks for your replies thus far.
Just want to be clear. I'm not using the quill spring to retract the automatic quill feed. Its just that after once trying the automatic quill feed, I now find that my manual feed is quite stiff. Yes, in both directions. With the quill automatic feed completely disengaged and under manual feed control, my manual feed (either the handle or the wheel) is no longer able to retract without considerably more hand pressure than before I tried the automatic feed and then disengaged it.

Thanks for bearing with me.

Ted


----------



## mksj (Feb 3, 2020)

You might try running the feed a few times as something may be stiff and sticking, there is an overload clutch trip mechanism that might need some adjusting (see P13-14 of the manual).  With the machine off you should be able to engage the Quill fine feed hand wheel using the Quill auto feed lever and turning the hand wheel when it is all the way up or when cranking the spindle down the engagement lever for the feed should fully pop out. It may be a bit stiff.

There is a lubrication oilcup for the quill, I would add some light ISO 32 oil too and run the quill the full travel while oiling to flush out any grit or protective coating.

Also even though the quill lock may be disengaged, they sometimes stick a bit and might need a light tap for the lock to release.


----------

